# Easy VPN solutions? Have a problem with Connecting to shares



## zynizen (May 6, 2007)

Hi,

As i've stated before in another post, I had problems connecting to a windows 2003 vpn server, but now I can connect no problem, its just I cannot browse the shares available on either my parallels installation of XP, or my macbook pro, using smb://192.168.1.110

I have tried so many things to get this to work but I cannot.. I'm about ready to give up, so.. my questions are:

Is there a reliable easier vpn solution that I could use for the windows 2003 server that both mac clients and windows xp clients can connect to and browse the shares?

what does everyone else use for vpn access / solutions, that are either free or relatively inexpensive?

Thanks


----------



## Kees Buijs (May 7, 2007)

zynizen said:


> Hi,
> 
> As i've stated before in another post, I had problems connecting to a windows 2003 vpn server, but now I can connect no problem, its just I cannot browse the shares available on either my parallels installation of XP, or my macbook pro, using smb://192.168.1.110
> 
> Thanks



What was the solution for making the connection work. Maybe we can use that to solve the other problems too (and it might be interesting for others with the same problems).


Good luck, Kees


----------



## zynizen (May 11, 2007)

I dont actually know exactly what fixed the connection issue, but I cleaned up the server, registry scans, removed unnecessary windows applications, and programs, did a temporary file clean, basically used CCcleaner.

so now...
to follow up with this issue I've solved the problem by replicating the actions onto my computer laptop. I can connect to the server remotely via windows VPN connection. I can browse the shared directories while having the security software/firewall installed. 

Next: is figuring out why the remote user cannot browse the shares. If i can, and I've duplicated his scenario, he should be able to browse the shares?

would flushing DNS resolver do anything? or possibly a winsock fix or something else related to windows file sharing or networking connections? that's for his windows machine.  For the mac connections, I can still connect no problem, but on my mac, I cannot browse the shares either. I've even enabled file services for mac, but it crashed the server the second time I tried, and everything after that seemed to be ok. but still no luck connecting. I'm thinking windows hates the idea that mac users want to connect to it.

we're running Windows XP, SP2, with CA internet Security Suite 2007. all connections to the specific sites are listed as safe zone, ex: PPTP, and the Wifi adapter when he is at home, and the NIC at the office.

Thanks!


----------



## Natobasso (May 11, 2007)

try equinux. Great mac tool for VPN.


----------

